# Nearly a double century



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

*2 day 180 mile ride*

I just read a post about a guy doing a double century but pacing on day two. I am doing a similar 180 mile two day ride in two weeks. Day one will be 100 miles with the first 50 mostly flat to rolling. The 50 is where the fun begins. 

I spend the night an ride 45 miles of hills on the way back to 35 miles of rolling flat again.

Here's the deal, on the way down I am going to try and pace my g/f who is also riding the century. She's a solid b rider on flats and in a group, but falls off on the hills. On day two I want to be able to ride as strong as possible, even though it's not a race.

Any suggestions to help maintain a max effort on day 2?

So far this year I have completed 3 centuries (two in one week), but no big back to back rides. I average 150 miles a week training .


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Double century is 200 miles in a single ride.

Not two century rides on two consecutive days. Having done both there is a HUGE difference.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

ewitz said:


> Double century is 200 miles in a single ride.
> 
> Not two century rides on two consecutive days. Having done both there is a HUGE difference.


Yeah, my mistake on that one.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Just eat well, make sure you're hydrated and replace electrolytes with a sports drink. Get to bed early. You'll be fine. I'm 67 years old & took a 500 mi. trip. It was 250 ea way. We rode 3 days out & 3 days back. I had no problem at all & we rode loaded bikes. well...OK. We did get temporarily lost a couple of times.


----------

